# Lederverarbeitung Tipps bitte



## Maireen (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo, also ich bin Lederer mit Skill 225/300. Meine Frage:
Wo kann ich die Ausbildung für Elementar/Drachen und (weiss nich mehr wie die dritte Art heisst) erlernen auf Allyseite?
Ab welchem skill und Level geht das überhaupt?
Und was ist lohnenswert für Schurke bzw Jäger? 
Was sind überhaupt so die Unterschiede hab noch nix gefunden was das richtig erklärt.

Ist viel aber vlt weiss ja wer rat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke schonmal
lg Maireen


----------



## Ghuliana (6. Januar 2007)

Maireen schrieb:


> Hallo, also ich bin Lederer mit Skill 225/300. Meine Frage:
> Wo kann ich die Ausbildung für Elementar/Drachen und (weiss nich mehr wie die dritte Art heisst) erlernen auf Allyseite?
> Ab welchem skill und Level geht das überhaupt?
> Und was ist lohnenswert für Schurke bzw Jäger?
> ...



Ab Level 40, ich bin zwar Horde, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, steht der Allie- Drachenlederer gleich neben meinem Lehrmeister, südöstlich im Ödland. Skill geht glaube ich ab 225 los (Drachenschuppenstulpen), war mein erstes gebautes Stück.
Du musst aber vorher eine Quest machen und deinem zukünftigen Master einige Zutaten ranschleppen (abgenutzte Drachenschuppen und Skorpid- Rüstungsstücke bei mir). Was für Jäger und Schurke gut ist, keine Ahnung, bin überzeugter Schami^^


----------



## bubabeatmann (6. Januar 2007)

Irgend einer (glaub elementar ?!) steht inenr sengenden schlucht im süden iwo rum


----------



## Maireen (7. Januar 2007)

ok, danke euch beiden schonmal


----------



## Gelth (7. Januar 2007)

Da hab ich auch noch eine Frage zu. Gibt es irgendwo Informationen worin sich die Spezialisierungen unterscheiden?

Zweite Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich aus Versehen mich spezialisiert habe kann ich das Rückgängig machen? Ich habe anscheinend die erste Stammesledererquest gemacht.


----------



## Haumiblau (13. Januar 2007)

Maireen schrieb:


> Hallo, also ich bin Lederer mit Skill 225/300. Meine Frage:
> Wo kann ich die Ausbildung für Elementar/Drachen und (weiss nich mehr wie die dritte Art heisst) erlernen auf Allyseite?
> Ab welchem skill und Level geht das überhaupt?
> Und was ist lohnenswert für Schurke bzw Jäger?
> ...


Also mir stellt sich das gleiche problem bin lederer mit skill 260 und kürschi 300 aber k.a. wo man die spezielisierung machen kann:-(


----------



## Splendid (13. Januar 2007)

*Horde:*
Drachenschuppenlederer: *Das Ödland*, Camp Boff (Thorkaf Dragoneye)
Elementarlederer: *Arathihochland*, nördlich von der Burg Stromgarde (Brumn Winterhoof)
Stammeslederer: *Stranglethorne*, südlich von Grom'Gol Basislager (Se'Jib)

*Allianz:*
Drachenschuppenlederer: *Aszhara*, Lake Mennar (Peter Galen)
Elementarlederer: *Die sengende Schlucht*, Tanners Lager (Sarah Tanner)
Stammeslederer: *Feralas*, Thalanaar (Caryssia Moonhunter)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da der *Drachenschuppelederer* ausschließlich schwere Rüstung herstellt, ist er wohl eher für *Jäger* und *Schamanen* geeignet. Benötigtes Leder sind alle Arten von, wie sollte es anders sein, Drachenschuppen (abgenutzte, schwarze, grüne, rote, blaue)

Das *Elementarleder*tum ist wohl eher für den *Schurken* hilfreich. Benötigtes Leder ist, glaub ich Kernleder

In *Stammesleder* fühlt sich der *Druide* am wohlsten und er benötigt dafür Schimärenleder und , ähm den Rest hab ich vergessen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelth (13. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe muss auf jeden Fall die Vorquest gemacht werden. Für die Horde ist sie in Camp Mojache in Feralas. Der NPC ist Jangdor Flinkschreiter.


----------



## Slaan (14. Januar 2007)

Also,scheinbar sind die Spezialisierungen aufgehoben,ich kann mit meinem Elementarledermeister ohne Probleme die anderen Sachen lernen und herstellen^^


----------



## Patricko (14. Januar 2007)

Slaan schrieb:


> Also,scheinbar sind die Spezialisierungen aufgehoben,ich kann mit meinem Elementarledermeister ohne Probleme die anderen Sachen lernen und herstellen^^




Ja.


Ich glaube das Lederer seit 2 Wochen alles herstellen können.


----------



## Zidinjo (14. Januar 2007)

Welcher Beruf bringt am meisten gold ??


----------



## Roran (14. Januar 2007)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Welcher Beruf bringt am meisten gold ??


Das hängt auch von Deinem Server ab,
auf dem einen Server machste gut Gold mit Item x und auf dem anderen Server machste damit fast kein Gold.

Aber was immer Gold bringt sind Sammler Berufe,
Kräuterkunde, Kürchner, Bergbau.
Da sich einige die Mats im AH oder im HandelsChannle kaufen.

Wobei eines zu beachten gibt,
Bergbau und Kräuterkunde sind eine schlecht Kombi.
Da beide Berufe das RADAR ( Minimap ) benutzten zur Anzeige von Kräuter und Erz Vorkommen.
Also wäre da die Ideal Kombi:

Kürchnern / Kräuterkunde
Kürchnern / Bergbau


----------



## Streety (29. Januar 2007)

Kann man nun alles lernen?
Also Drachen-, Elementar- und Stammeslederer?
Die ersten 2 Sachen kann man so lernen ohne sich zu spezialisieren.

Wäre ja richtig toll, alles herstellen zu können.

Weiß das einer genau?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## TaZz (29. Januar 2007)

Soweit ich weiß kann man nur eines lernen. Wenn das stimmt würde ich dir Drachenlederer empfehlen da dieser "Skill" jetzt in Burning Crusade gut gebraucht werden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (1. Februar 2007)

Splendid schrieb:


> Das *Elementarleder*tum ist wohl eher für den *Schurken* hilfreich. Benötigtes Leder ist, glaub ich Kernleder
> 
> In *Stammesleder* fühlt sich der *Druide* am wohlsten und er benötigt dafür Schimärenleder und , ähm den Rest hab ich vergessen!
> 
> ...



die einteilung stimmt so nicht ganz.
viele feral druiden erlernen die elementarledererspezialisierung, da sie ja auch melees sind.

zum these, dass man nun alles herstellen kann: also zumindest in der datenbank finde ich ein paar rezepte, die noch anforderungen an die spezialisierung haben, wie z.b. link.
EDIT: die items sind groesstenteils neu seit patch 2.0 dazugekommen


----------

